# Help! I've moved to London and need a job...



## stuff_it (Aug 13, 2013)

But I don't have an address I can use to apply for stuff (squatting), or any interview/office clothes, or any money, or any real idea what to apply for seeing as I've not been employed for some time.


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 13, 2013)

This all seems very spontaneous. 

I'd probably say it can't help to apply for anything you'd be willing to do.  Do you have any London mates who you can use for a correspondence address?


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 13, 2013)

You can use my address if needed stuff_it , and if you're stuck for somewhere to stay the sofa is available..


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 13, 2013)

no practical ideas, but hope all goes well...


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 13, 2013)

welcome to london, whereabouts are you?


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 13, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> welcome to london, whereabouts are you?


Picketts Lock atm, but we're probably going to be evicted fairly soon. More than likely still be in the Enfield/Edmonton sort of area.


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Aug 13, 2013)

I'd offer my address too, and we do have a room for rent at the moment (although it's tiny and if you're squatting you might be ok for that). Whereabouts are you?


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 13, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> This all seems very spontaneous.
> 
> I'd probably say it can't help to apply for anything you'd be willing to do. Do you have any London mates who you can use for a correspondence address?


I think I will probably be using twentythreedom 's address for now.


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 13, 2013)

Pickett's Lock is a fucking dump 

I remember going to a BMX thing at Pickett's Lock Center in 1982. Andy Ruffell was racing, he was a big star in BMX back then. And Tim March iirc...


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 13, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Pickett's Lock is a fucking dump
> 
> I remember going to a BMX thing at Pickett's Lock Center in 1982. Andy Ruffell was racing, he was a big star in BMX back then. And Tim March iirc...


It's a dump with an empty industrial yard backing on the river though. 

We even have our own mud "beach" with a gate from site for boaties to come visit.  Was jumping in the Lea during the heatwave.

It's much better since we found a clean-ish mattress in the street.

It's not bad for a squat, there's a sower upstairs and stuff and it's a bit of a geek preserve as sites go so not really any muppets and plenty of nerds of various flavours.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 13, 2013)

Go for hipster web design jobs. Somebody who actually _does_ live in a squat as opposed to pretending that they used to will make them dead impressed, if maybe a bit scared. Of course, if you get the job you will then have to work with hipster web designers


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 13, 2013)

You've not really though this through, have you?


----------



## Manter (Aug 13, 2013)

Um, what about Uni?  Good luck, but just a bit surprised! Probably missed a huge thread somewhere...


----------



## Red Cat (Aug 13, 2013)

So you packed in your engineering course after all?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 13, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> It's a dump with an empty industrial yard backing on the river though.
> 
> We even have our own mud "beach" with a gate from site for boaties to come visit.  Was jumping in the Lea during the heatwave.
> 
> ...


I have a spare mattress if you want  - about to get rid of it - pm me if you want it


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 13, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Picketts Lock atm, but we're probably going to be evicted fairly soon. More than likely still be in the Enfield/Edmonton sort of area.


 
yuk, bad luck.  i can offer moral support and an address in brixton to pretend to be at, and if you fancy going for a beer sometime pm me.  i'll keep my ear to the ground, you do web stuff don't you?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Aug 13, 2013)

Don't universities close in the summer, Manter and Red Cat?


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 13, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Don't universities close in the summer, Manter and Red Cat?


 

She was living in halls over summer.


----------



## Thora (Aug 13, 2013)

If you can't run away to London and live penniless in a squat when you're young, when can you?


----------



## Kidda (Aug 13, 2013)

So you were living in Birmingham and asking for advice on Uni/changing courses/how to set up your own business/tax credits/accommodation at a time where you were struggling to get a job and claimed you were ''unemployable''. We then had lots about how skint you were and how you'd had to borrow money off your Mom so you could pay for halls over the Summer.

You've now moved to London on a whim and are asking advice on how to get a job. 

Why do you bother asking all this advice only to then ignore it and bounce from idea to idea and crisis to the next crisis? 

What do you really want us to give you advice about? What's the point? None of it is ever followed.


----------



## Bitter&Twisted (Aug 13, 2013)

stuff_it: if you're female, which I believe you might be I could be in a position to let you have some work/interview clothes, depending on size/age/etetera.  I don't live that far from you, either


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 13, 2013)

Kidda said:


> So you were living in Birmingham and asking for advice on Uni/changing courses/how to set up your own business/tax credits/accommodation at a time where you were struggling to get a job and claimed you were ''unemployable''. We then had lots about how skint you were and how you'd had to borrow money off your Mom so you could pay for halls over the Summer.
> 
> You've now moved to London on a whim and are asking advice on how to get a job.
> 
> ...


 
ease up kidda, theres no rule that says a person needs to listen.


----------



## Kidda (Aug 13, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> ease up kidda, theres no rule that says a person needs to listen.


 
I just don't understand why the need for someone to ask all this advice, yet never follow it through. I know that's a persons choice but a lot of time is spent by people in this community giving advice time and time again and it's just not nice to see it constantly happen and then thrown back in peoples faces.

I'm honestly baffled as to what the point is.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 13, 2013)

the point, i guess, is to look for options and alternatives you haven't seen yourself, as much as to get a yes/no answer on things.  that was always the reason i ignored advice given on urban.  that, and the advice was always "do less drugs, take exercise, and get a good nights sleep", which obv is rubbish.


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 13, 2013)

Kidda said:


> So you were living in Birmingham and asking for advice on Uni/changing courses/how to set up your own business/tax credits/accommodation at a time where you were struggling to get a job and claimed you were ''unemployable''. We then had lots about how skint you were and how you'd had to borrow money off your Mom so you could pay for halls over the Summer.
> 
> You've now moved to London on a whim and are asking advice on how to get a job.
> 
> ...


I needed to get a job in Brum as well as my savings are well down and I'm not getting freelance work quick enough. I'm not asking advice, I was asking for help with addresses and possibly loans of interview clothes as I need to ind a month or two of temping before I can continue with my other plans.



Kidda said:


> I just don't understand why the need for someone to ask all this advice, yet never follow it through. I know that's a persons choice but a lot of time is spent by people in this community giving advice time and time again and it's just not nice to see it constantly happen and then thrown back in peoples faces.
> 
> I'm honestly baffled as to what the point is.


Moving to London was not some random snap decision. I have moved in with my new boyfriend as we were both abjectly miserable apart, even for a few days. If you'd read the OP properly you would notice that I'm not asking for advice, but for a little bit of practical help such as a local address to put on my CV.

I expect in the long run I will have more freelance work than if I'd stayed in Brum, and also not be miserable and work so hard without a break that I make myself constantly ill.



Bitter&Twisted said:


> stuff_it: if you're female, which I believe you might be I could be in a position to let you have some work/interview clothes, depending on size/age/etetera. I don't live that far from you, either


Yes thanks, I'm a 12 down below and a 12-14 depending on cut and material up top. Pretty sure I can get away with the plain black Asics trainers I have in the car for most things, especially with trousers.



el-ahrairah said:


> yuk, bad luck. i can offer moral support and an address in brixton to pretend to be at, and if you fancy going for a beer sometime pm me. i'll keep my ear to the ground, you do web stuff don't you?


It's not that bad a luck, it's a lovely squat with full facilities (leccy, shower, internet). Some good skips around here as well, centre of Brum they were all locked away.



Thora said:


> If you can't run away to London and live penniless in a squat when you're young, when can you?


In your mid-30s...



purenarcotic said:


> She was living in halls over summer.


Because I had nowhere else to go. It's fucking horrible there though and I do now have somewhere better to be.


----------



## Kidda (Aug 13, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> I needed to get a job in Brum as well as my savings are well down and I'm not getting freelance work quick enough. I'm not asking advice, I was asking for help with addresses and possibly loans of interview clothes as I need to ind a month or two of temping before I can continue with my other plans.
> 
> 
> Moving to London was not some random snap decision. I have moved in with my new boyfriend as we were both abjectly miserable apart, even for a few days. If you'd read the OP properly you would notice that I'm not asking for advice, but for a little bit of practical help such as a local address to put on my CV.
> ...


 
To be honest it just comes across as you liking to start threads for every last thing, with no real point to them. 

If it's not one thing, it's your mother. 

The opening post does not give the impression that this was anything but a random snap decision.


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 13, 2013)

Kidda said:


> To be honest it just comes across as you liking to start threads for every last thing, with no real point to them.
> 
> If it's not one thing, it's your mother.
> 
> The opening post does not give the impression that this was anything but a random snap decision.


Well sorry, it wasn't. I've tried to keep up my Birmingham address but I'm so miserable and distracted that far away from the new Mr that I can barely work there anyway, plus we're spending a fortune going to visit each other as we can't manage long apart.

Once we are both earning we will rent a canal boat. The whole point of OU/freelance is that I wouldn't be tied to one place because...I'm a traveller, and I like to move about.


----------



## Bitter&Twisted (Aug 13, 2013)

Most of my "work-type" clothes are a 14 or 16 but I'll have a sort and see what I can find.  I know I have a couple of size 12 skirts, would they be any good?  What size shoes?


----------



## Thora (Aug 13, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> In your mid-30s...


Really?  Your posts read like a 20 year old


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 13, 2013)

Bitter&Twisted said:


> Most of my "work-type" clothes are a 14 or 16 but I'll have a sort and see what I can find. I know I have a couple of size 12 skirts, would they be any good? What size shoes?


Normally a 4.5 or a 5 but sometimes 5.5 depending on style and brand.

Thanks so much.


----------



## Boudicca (Aug 13, 2013)

You could try this lot for clothes:

http://www.dressforsuccess.org.uk/


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2013)

Thora said:


> Really?  Your posts read like a 20 year old


Some gleefully bitchy comments on this thread


----------



## Bitter&Twisted (Aug 13, 2013)

DressForSuccess is a fantastic organisation BUT you need to have an actual interview to attend and you need to be referred to them via the JobCentre or one of the Work Programme providers.


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 13, 2013)

Boudicca said:


> You could try this lot for clothes:
> 
> http://www.dressforsuccess.org.uk/


May tale a while to work through the list of referral places and find one that isn't a jobcentre or jobclub/workfare provider. One of the other ones is actually one of the places I was considering applying for a job with (as a homelessness outreach worker) so I'm not sure that would be super-helpful.

I'm not signing on and don't intend to. I'm still self employed and planning to claim tax credits until I either get some clients or some sort of ming job to boost the coffers.


----------



## discokermit (Aug 13, 2013)

birmingham is a shithole.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Aug 13, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Some gleefully bitchy comments on this thread


 
init! I'm shocked tbh.

Good luck stuffs. Keep doing your own thing love


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 13, 2013)

discokermit said:


> birmingham is a shithole.


Took me a while to realise but yes it is. Not as bad as Nottingham though.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 13, 2013)

I like stories about people in their mid-30s who go and do what they want to.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 13, 2013)

What's a 'ming job'? 

Have you checked for jobs on the vacancy thread?


----------



## Clair De Lune (Aug 13, 2013)

Sorry stuffs but if you aren't married with a baby and morgtage by now I just can't fucking relate to you at all


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 13, 2013)

Shame I didn't see this earlier, I could have met you for a drink/food.  Can't really help more than that, I'm a london visitor myself.



Orang Utan said:


> Some gleefully bitchy comments on this thread


 

didn't sound bitchy to me, just a pisstake.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Aug 13, 2013)

Clair De Lune said:


> Sorry stuffs but if you aren't married with a baby and morgtage by now I just can't fucking relate to you at all


 

well i, for one, am living vicariously through stuffs


----------



## kittyP (Aug 13, 2013)

Kidda said:


> To be honest it just comes across as you liking to start threads for every last thing, with no real point to them.
> 
> If it's not one thing, it's your mother.
> 
> The opening post does not give the impression that this was anything but a random snap decision.


 

No it doesn't. 
She's had a hard time of it and circumstances have changed a few times. 
If your don't want to give her advice don't. Just ignore the thread. 

I for one am very pleased you have managed to go and live with your blerk


----------



## kabbes (Aug 13, 2013)

Having a steady job and a steady home can be pretty fuckin miserable n'all, so good on you stuffs.  Make it happen.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 13, 2013)

i wonder what would happen if someone DID follow all the advice they were given on the interwebs...


----------



## kittyP (Aug 13, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i wonder what would happen if someone DID follow all the advice they were given on the interwebs...


----------



## discokermit (Aug 13, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i wonder what would happen if someone DID follow all the advice they were given on the interwebs...


a lot more people would be boned.


----------



## Manter (Aug 13, 2013)

discokermit said:


> a lot more people would be boned.


not necessarily a bad thing...


----------



## discokermit (Aug 13, 2013)

Manter said:


> not necessarily a bad thing...


always a bad thing.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Aug 14, 2013)

discokermit said:


> always a bad thing.


 
you're doing it wrong. 

Do it harder.


----------



## discokermit (Aug 14, 2013)

Clair De Lune said:


> you're doing it wrong.
> 
> Do it harder.


oh it's good at the time. it's just later you discover what a huge mistake you've made. celibacy is the way forward.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Aug 14, 2013)

discokermit said:


> oh it's good at the time. it's just later you discover what a huge mistake you've made. celibacy is the way forward.


 
I have been doing that for a while now. Not a fan.


----------



## toggle (Aug 14, 2013)

kittyP said:


> No it doesn't.
> She's had a hard time of it and circumstances have changed a few times.
> If your don't want to give her advice don't. Just ignore the thread.
> 
> I for one am very pleased you have managed to go and live with your blerk


 
For me, circumstances changed and in February last year we changed our plans from him moving in with me in May, to him moving in with me that afternoon. I'm sure if I'd discussed having my crqazy bloke move in with us a couple of months after I first met him, and changed plans all over the place, I'd have had similar (or worse) reactions. fuck em


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 14, 2013)

Clair De Lune said:


> Sorry stuffs but if you aren't married with a baby and morgtage by now I just can't fucking relate to you at all


 
No, I don't think its anything to do with that at all. I can understand where people are coming from - its the lack of personal responsibility that stuff _it shows each time one of her impetuous plans goes tits up. There's a pattern that's developed. No problem with doing what you want, running off to join the circus or whatever, but if it all goes wrong don't blame everyone and everything else, as is stuff_it's wont. The person who held their hands up and says 'whoops, fucked up there, didn't I?' and goes on to the next change of direction without blaming the world and it's friend wouldn't get this response.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Aug 14, 2013)

who/what has she blamed? .  She wasn't asking for advice, just some practical assistance


----------



## Dan U (Aug 14, 2013)

Well you are squatting in the right area for raves these days at least. 

Good luck with it all.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 14, 2013)

Can't offer any practical assistance, but good luck stuff_it.


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 14, 2013)

[quoteice-is-forming, post: 12476554, member: 24651"]who/what has she blamed? .  She wasn't asking for advice, just some practical assistance [/quote]

She hasn't blamed anyone for this episode, but there is a pattern with the majority of stuff it's threads. I think people are getting a sense of deja vu......

Anyway, I wish her well in this and that she becomes super sucessful and happy.


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 14, 2013)

felixthecat said:


> No, I don't think its anything to do with that at all. I can understand where people are coming from - its the lack of personal responsibility that stuff _it shows each time one of her impetuous plans goes tits up. There's a pattern that's developed. No problem with doing what you want, running off to join the circus or whatever, but if it all goes wrong don't blame everyone and everything else, as is stuff_it's wont. The person who held their hands up and says 'whoops, fucked up there, didn't I?' and goes on to the next change of direction without blaming the world and it's friend wouldn't get this response.


Not really sure who I'm meant to be blaming. I decided I just really genuinely can't learn calculus so I switched degrees; I decided that my mum was useless at running a business with me so I decided to look for wok myself; I decided I would be much happier living with the new fella and more likely to find some temp work in London than in Birmingham so I moved...

Natually knowing that I know many people in London I figured someone would be happy to let me use a correspondence address rather than my mum's as it's over an hour's drive from here and she opens my post.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 14, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Some gleefully bitchy comments on this thread


 
Plus your gleefully doleful comment on the bitchy comments.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Plus your gleefully doleful comment on the bitchy comments.


Canuck. Aren't you doing just the same ffs?
It's been happening a lot recently, this kind of thing.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It's been happening a lot recently, this kind of thing.


what, you whinging and whining and puling and moaning? it's been going on for quite some time.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 14, 2013)

Thora said:
			
		

> Really?  Your posts read like a 20 year old



meow.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I like stories about people in their mid-30s who go and do what they want to.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 14, 2013)

felixthecat said:


> No, I don't think its anything to do with that at all. I can understand where people are coming from - its the lack of personal responsibility that stuff _it shows each time one of her impetuous plans goes tits up. There's a pattern that's developed. No problem with doing what you want, running off to join the circus or whatever, but if it all goes wrong don't blame everyone and everything else, as is stuff_it's wont. The person who held their hands up and says 'whoops, fucked up there, didn't I?' and goes on to the next change of direction without blaming the world and it's friend wouldn't get this response.


 are you taking the piss? 

how personally responsible do you think your thing was with a certain Welsh poster?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 14, 2013)

and good luck stuff it, be happy


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 14, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Canuck. Aren't you doing just the same ffs?


 
sure, but unlike you, I don't come across as some pissant moralistic fuck. 



> It's been happening a lot recently, this kind of thing.


 
What, you coming across as some pissant moralistic fuck?


----------



## RaverDrew (Aug 14, 2013)

Having met the new bloke at Boomtown, you make a lovely couple and seem so much happier and inspired 

Fuck all the haters, they're probably just extremely jealous of not having any freedom or spontaneity in the dull repetitive lives that they've tied themselves into.

You know where Autochthonous1 and I are if you need owt


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> sure, but unlike you, I don't come across as some pissant moralistic fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> What, you coming across as some pissant moralistic fuck?


Not sure what I've done to have VP and Pickman's having a go at me on this thread! Jeez!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 14, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Not sure what I've done to have VP and Pickman's having a go at me on this thread! Jeez!


Adds "lack of self-awareness" to list of OU's flaws.


----------



## Wilson (Aug 14, 2013)

good luck stuff it


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 14, 2013)

Fucksake  

"Up middle finga" innit


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Adds "lack of self-awareness" to list of OU's flaws.


You seem to be attacking me for displaying qualities that yourself display.
Same with P's M

I was merely pointing out that people seemed to be attacking other posters cos of previous beef with them, instead of addressing the actual matter itself. That ain't on. Putting the boot it when someone is down is shitty behaviour


----------



## TruXta (Aug 14, 2013)

People who have no advise or help to give could surely give this thread a miss? Don't see the need to go on here and have a go at the OP tbh. I've you've nothing helpful to say shut the fuck up. (Unless it's funny.)


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 14, 2013)

I think it's a bit odd that some folk appear to offer advice on the understanding that they'll be upset if you don't heed it.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 14, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> You seem to be attacking me for displaying qualities that yourself display.
> Same with P's M


 
I wasn't attacking you, I was pointing out that the thing you were criticising others for "gleefully....etc" was close to what you yourself were doing by commenting on it.  hence also my comment about lack of self-awareness.



> I was merely pointing out that people seemed to be attacking other posters cos of previous beef with them, instead of addressing the actual matter itself. That ain't on. Putting the boot it when someone is down is shitty behaviour


 
Who's "put the boot in"?  I see some slightly off-topic comments from Kidda and felix, but no boots going in.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 14, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> I think it's a bit odd that some folk appear to offer advice on the understanding that they'll be upset if you don't heed it.


 
I thought the point being made was more that the OP has solicited advice many times before/has a history of doing so and then ignoring it, and that it was the fact of the repetition that was annoying/upsetting?


----------



## Red Cat (Aug 14, 2013)

discokermit said:


> birmingham is a shithole.


 

Errr, no it's not.


----------



## Red Cat (Aug 14, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Took me a while to realise but yes it is.


 

Err, no it's not.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 14, 2013)

TruXta said:


> People who have no advise or help to give could surely give this thread a miss? Don't see the need to go on here and have a go at the OP tbh. I've you've nothing helpful to say shut the fuck up. (Unless it's funny.)


 
Varg Vikernes *bums your mum!

*Trademark friedaweed's son.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> I wasn't attacking you, I was pointing out that the thing you were criticising others for "gleefully....etc" was close to what you yourself were doing by commenting on it.  hence also my comment about lack of self-awareness.


Sorry , but you called me a pissant moralistic fuck. Disproportionate reaction to a comment that i thought was well-founded. Stuff_it asked for support and got some catty remarks in response. Not on.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 14, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Varg Vikernes *bums your mum!
> 
> *Trademark friedaweed's son.


Why would she be in France, I wonder?


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 14, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:
			
		

> I thought the point being made was more that the OP has solicited advice many times before/has a history of doing so and then ignoring it, and that it was the fact of the repetition that was annoying/upsetting?



People ask advice for many reasons, sometimes just to weigh up the pros and cons of your next impulsive fuckup. Circumstances change, especially where new relationships are concerned. Giving advice on a bulletin board shouldn't be conditional, should it?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 14, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Why would she be in France, I wonder?


 
In a French jail, actually.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 14, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> In a French jail, actually.


I thought he was released?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 14, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> People ask advice for many reasons, sometimes just to weigh up the pros and cons of your next impulsive fuckup. Circumstances change, especially where new relationships are concerned. Giving advice on a bulletin board shouldn't be conditional, should it?


 
Of course not, but I can understand people getting a bit exasperated. 
Or, if it's a gentlegreen thread soliciting advice, facepalmingly exasperated.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 14, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I thought he was released?


 
Hmm, thought it was his missus, and that he was still being questioned.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 14, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Sorry , but you called me a pissant moralistic fuck. Disproportionate reaction to a comment that i thought was well-founded. Stuff_it asked for support and got some catty remarks in response. Not on.


 
So, you're unable to distinguish the difference between "you come across as" and "you are".


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> So, you're unable to distinguish the difference between "you come across as" and "you are".


Yes, one is passive aggressive, the other merely aggressive


----------



## existentialist (Aug 14, 2013)

Clair De Lune said:


> I have been doing that for a while now. Not a fan.


The grass is greener, etc. Trust me on this


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 14, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes, one is passive aggressive, the other merely aggressive


 
No, one describes how you've presented yourself, the other defines you.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> No, one describes how you've presented yourself, the other defines you.


Anyway.....
Stuff_it needs advice and support. Not us needling each other, so time to take a step back. We don't have to respond to everything.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Aug 14, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Anyway.....
> Stuff_it needs advice and support. Not us needling each other, so time to take a step back. We don't have to respond to everything.


 
Yes we do!  rar rar rar etc....


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2013)

Clair De Lune said:


> Yes we do!  rar rar rar etc....


I'm at my parents and bored. VP is stuck at home all day. What's your excuse?


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Aug 14, 2013)

Blimey, lighten up u lot!


----------



## Clair De Lune (Aug 14, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm at my parents and bored. VP is stuck at home all day. What's your excuse?


 
I only have 20 mins of internet time before I go back down the country.

Actually fuck this, Imma have a wank


----------



## existentialist (Aug 14, 2013)

Clair De Lune said:


> Yes we do!  rar rar rar etc....


No, we don't...oh.


----------



## discokermit (Aug 14, 2013)

Red Cat said:


> Errr, no it's not.


errr, yes it is.


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 14, 2013)

Imma have a wank too and see if I can come up with something practical that will help stuff it.
Glad to see my son's mum bummin phrase is still going strong


----------



## Bakunin (Aug 14, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Took me a while to realise but yes it is. Not as bad as Nottingham though.


 

There's always somewhere much, much worse...






One of the rare instances where the Luftwaffe lacked their traditional German thoroughness, IMHO.


----------



## Kidda (Aug 14, 2013)

discokermit said:


> errr, yes it is.


 
How so?


----------



## Poot (Aug 14, 2013)

Bakunin said:


> There's always somewhere much, much worse...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:grr:


----------



## toggle (Aug 14, 2013)

Bakunin said:


> There's always somewhere much, much worse...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
wel, plymouth council got all the nice bits that were missed


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 14, 2013)

Bakunin said:


> There's always somewhere much, much worse...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or Slough, could be much worse.

Anyway I've just had a visit from the HMRC tax rebate fairy, so all is not lost.


----------



## ash (Aug 14, 2013)

Bakunin said:


> There's always somewhere much, much worse...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surely that's why it's like it is - rebuilt after the bombing


----------



## 8115 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hit the charity shops for interview clothes, they won't cost too much and you'll be able to try them on so get nice stuff.  I don't know where is good in London.

Good luck with the job thing..


----------



## 8115 (Aug 14, 2013)

Also, may I be the first to say "ooooooh"


----------



## existentialist (Aug 14, 2013)

8115 said:


> Also, may I be the first to say "ooooooh"


You had a wank too?


----------



## discokermit (Aug 14, 2013)

Kidda said:


> How so?


in almost every concievable way. physically, spiritually and culturally charmless.


----------



## Kidda (Aug 14, 2013)

discokermit said:


> in almost every concievable way. physically, spiritually and culturally charmless.


 
Yeah but how?


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 14, 2013)

8115 said:


> Hit the charity shops for interview clothes, they won't cost too much and you'll be able to try them on so get nice stuff. I don't know where is good in London.
> 
> Good luck with the job thing..


Yeah, so far the Mr has found a passable interview shirt in the street whilst out tatting. That tax rebate has saved my arse though.


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 14, 2013)

Red Cat said:


> Err, no it's not.


It's not a dreadful shithole but I've struggled to find work freelance or otherwise and someone went and placed it an inconvenient distance from the new Mr which ended up costing us both a fortune in travel.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 14, 2013)

stuff_it you are still doing a degree though no? they do open doors a bit for you when job hunting. Shame calculus beat you... beat me too, I had a good friend who was a maths whizz and very patient with me helping me though. I would have failed my degree on the maths if it hadn't been for him.


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 14, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> What's a 'ming job'?
> 
> Have you checked for jobs on the vacancy thread?


A ming job is something like min wage warehousing or working in a recycling centre or mucking out animals or whatever, normally temporary. The opposite of a well thought out job that uses all my skills and abilities and helps me to improve myself and my prospects.


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 14, 2013)

weltweit said:


> stuff_it you are still doing a degree though no? they do open doors a bit for you when job hunting. Shame calculus beat you... beat me too, I had a good friend who was a maths whizz and very patient with me helping me though. I would have failed my degree on the maths if it hadn't been for him.


I'm switching to computer science and going back to the OU as I was getting really good marks with that style of learning. I'm still working on the freelance stuff as well, just need to bump my savings up a bit so need some temp stuff.

New bloke is a painter and decorator and has also done set design. He's not been working much recently as he didn't have anything he wanted to spend the money on but he's planning to work again now so we can go to India.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 14, 2013)

Working against flash gordon on a low salary.


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 14, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Anyway I've just had a visit from the HMRC tax rebate fairy, so all is not lost.



I had a visit from the tax rebate fairy too the other day - £82  Although my all time greatest completely unexpected rebate was £3500  which I promptly blew on drugs, trainers and records


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 14, 2013)

Brum is struggling employment wise I'll definitely give you that.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 14, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> I'm switching to computer science and going back to the OU as I was getting really good marks with that style of learning. I'm still working on the freelance stuff as well, just need to bump my savings up a bit so need some temp stuff.


Oh right, sounds good, there seem to be plenty of IT jobs, especially in the SE..


stuff_it said:


> ........ so we can go to India.


India sounds like something great to aim for ...


----------



## discokermit (Aug 14, 2013)

Kidda said:


> Yeah but how?


what? i just told you. do you want a street by street, building by building, person by person breakdown of the shitness?

it would be much easier to list what isn't shit about birmingham.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 14, 2013)

you could always refer to the (now archived) website Birmingham : it's not shit


----------



## Kidda (Aug 14, 2013)

discokermit said:


> what? i just told you. do you want a street by street, building by building, person by person breakdown of the shitness?
> 
> it would be much easier to list what isn't shit about birmingham.


 
You didn't tell me anything, you just made a sweeping generalisation of the city that I live in. I was just curious as to why you didn't like it. No need to get precious. You have every right not to like it (I don't like Wigan) i was just curious as to why. 

I love Birmingham, I lived elsewhere for years and chose to move back.


----------



## discokermit (Aug 14, 2013)

Kidda said:


> You didn't tell me anything, you just made a sweeping generalisation of the city that I live in. I was just curious as to why you didn't like it. No need to get precious. You have every right not to like it (I don't like Wigan) i was just curious as to why.
> 
> I love Birmingham, I lived elsewhere for years and chose to move back.


where abouts?


----------



## Kidda (Aug 14, 2013)

discokermit said:


> where abouts?


Where i live now or before? I live South Brum now and used to live in Manchester.


----------



## discokermit (Aug 14, 2013)

now.
i've only been to manchester a few times and only in the last couple of years but thought it was a hundred times better than brum.


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 14, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> you could always refer to the (now archived) website Birmingham : it's not shit


I'm from Nottingham, everywhere seems nice compared to Nottingham. I still love my hometown but it would take a lot to get me to move back there.


----------



## Kidda (Aug 14, 2013)

discokermit said:


> now.
> i've only been to manchester a few times and only in the last couple of years but thought it was a hundred times better than brum.


 
Manchester was great for the party scene, getting trashed, meeting random fantastic people and having a really ace lifestyle when it came to wanting something a bit more sedate and safe Birmingham wins it hands down. 

Liking a city is really personal and is based on where a person is in life at the time. 

I like Brum because it doesn't feel as ''on top'' as Manchester did. It's a lot calmer. I prefer that, but that's the point in life i'm at. 

I love the local parks, the fact Lickey Hills/Clent Hills/Cannon hill park/Sutton park/Moseley bog is so close. That we have some great coffee shops and interesting groups. That the LGBT centre is really starting to pick up and that having a stable career whilst being able to afford to rent is such a bonus. 

I can see if that's not what you're looking for it may not be for you. I was just curious as to why.


----------



## discokermit (Aug 14, 2013)

moseley? kings heath?


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 14, 2013)

I quite like Brum
The xmas market is fab


----------



## xenon (Aug 14, 2013)

Every where's shit. 

/ the end.

And good luck stuffs.


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 14, 2013)

Moseley is my fav part of Brum.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2013)

I went to Birmingham once when I was 8. We stopped at the coach station on the way back from Wales to Leeds.
Purely on the basis of this visit, I agree wholeheartedly that Birmingham is a shitty wasteland.


----------



## discokermit (Aug 14, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> Moseley is my fav part of Brum.


it's everybody's. bournville is nice. harborne looks quite nice.

but for every moseley there is half a dozen saltleys, for every bournville there's a dozen gravelly hills, for every harborne there's a hundred shenley fields.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 14, 2013)

I think a lot of people base their views of Birmingham on what it was like 20 years ago. Back then it was pretty grim. 

It's great now though


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2013)

discokermit said:


> it's everybody's. bournville is nice. harborne looks quite nice.
> 
> but for every moseley there is half a dozen saltleys, for every bournville there's a dozen gravelly hills, for every harborne there's a hundred shenley fields.


Sez the lad from bonny Bilston!


----------



## 8115 (Aug 14, 2013)

My dad's side of the family are from Birmingham, I remember visiting my nan in a (?) prefab bungalow near the airport when I was a kid. I've got very fond memories of the place.


----------



## discokermit (Aug 14, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Sez the lad from bonny Bilston!


we got nicer chips and a better accent. apart from that bilston is a shithole.


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 14, 2013)

discokermit said:


> it's everybody's. bournville is nice. harborne looks quite nice.
> 
> but for every moseley there is half a dozen saltleys, for every bournville there's a dozen gravelly hills, for every harborne there's a hundred shenley fields.


 

I think that's the case with a lot of places though.  London is my favourite city ever but it's got plenty of shite parts to it. 

I guess the main difference is that Birmingham is still small enough that you can't really avoid the shit parts. In other cities you can.


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 14, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I went to Birmingham once when I was 8. We stopped at the coach station on the way back from Wales to Leeds.
> Purely on the basis of this visit, I agree wholeheartedly that Birmingham is a shitty wasteland.


They've improved the coach station since then - it looks like a coach station rather than a squatted warehouse now.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> They've improved the coach station since then - it looks like a coach station rather than a squatted warehouse now.


They'd better have, as it was 32 years ago. Leeds Coach Station then just looked like a vacant lot


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 14, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I think a lot of people base their views of Birmingham on what it was like 20 years ago. Back then it was pretty grim.
> 
> It's great now though


 
It definitely was. It's improved a lot.


----------



## discokermit (Aug 14, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> I think that's the case with a lot of places though. London is my favourite city ever but it's got plenty of shite parts to it.


i don't think there's anywhere in london that i didn't feel fairly safe but there are huge swathes of brum i wouldn't even drive through without locking my door.


----------



## Callie (Aug 14, 2013)

Kidda said:


> Liking a city is really personal


 
amen to that  *Croydon*


----------



## discokermit (Aug 14, 2013)

croydon is fucking awful. more like birmingham than london.


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 14, 2013)

The new Brum library looks amazing and really if you haven't been to Brum in the past decade then you really don't know the city and missing out tbf.


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 14, 2013)

The new library is a fucking monstrosity. I hate it.


----------



## bamalama (Aug 14, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> A ming job is something like min wage warehousing or working in a recycling centre or mucking out animals or whatever, normally temporary. The opposite of a well thought out job that uses all my skills and abilities and helps me to improve myself and my prospects.


You do realise, stuff it, that millions of people,many who are much better qualified than you're likely to be after your degree,get by and feed and provide a life for themselves and their families off the back of these "temporary" jobs?
Why do i get the feeling that you're "temporarily" slummin it?The opposite of having absolutely no choice but to get yer head down and get on with it?


----------



## Shirl (Aug 14, 2013)

I've only been to Birminghan to visit aqua. Sometimes she was having a party, othertimes we met in city centre pubs. I liked Birmingham but maybe that was because of aqua and getting drunk


----------



## _pH_ (Aug 14, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I've only been to Birminghan to visit aqua. Sometimes she was having a party, othertimes we met in city centre pubs. I liked Birmingham but maybe that was because of aqua and getting drunk


Ditto. Birmingham for me means spending a nice time with aqua and bees. So for that reason, I'm in.


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 14, 2013)

I have definitely grown to love Brum since meeting kidda and all the other Brum urbanites. Who you know and your circle of friends makes a huge difference to how much you like a place IMO.


----------

